# Customs clearance and charges at Auckland port?



## siddiqmohsin (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi,

We are moving from Dubai to Auckland (immigrating) and are sending a cargo container (10-15cbm) which should arrive in early March. At the moment we have booked a door to port service which means I will personally pay charges, clearance and delivery to our home in Auckland. These are household goods; furniture,personal belongings etc.

Has anyone had experience with this? what kind of additional costs am I looking at? Is it worth it or should I just book a door to door service (shipping agent handles everything)?

Do they inspect more closely if its me clearing the goods personally and thus causing more delays??

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

